# Carrying a mattress on your roof on the 401



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I need to get a mattress about an hour down the 401. I only have a Nissan Murano with roof racks to use. I sail, so I know my ropes and knots. I don't fear it falling off, but is this illegal? Will I get a ticket for an unsecured/unsafe load?

Any help would be appreciated. It would be easier to just get a U-Haul and avoid the $150 (or whatever ridiculous price the cops charge these days) fine, if there is one. 

Thanks!


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

That mattress will pull like a maniac once the wind gets under it. I'd recommend taking secondary roads over the expense of renting a trailer.


----------



## imactheknife (Aug 7, 2003)

I drove a mattress on our minivan from Guelph to Collingwood in a major wind storm = not fun at all...Also poor mileage but it made it safe and sound...no tickets either!


----------



## Kazak (Jan 19, 2004)

Macfury said:


> That mattress will pull like a maniac once the wind gets under it. I'd recommend taking secondary roads over the expense of renting a trailer.


+1

I once had a 12' blackboard in the back of my Mazda pickup (6' bed), with about 4' protruding over the cab. Couldn't wait to get off the freeway onto backroads. (I wouldn't have been on the freeway in the first place, except I had a bridge to cross.)


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

take the 401 during rush hour, you won't have to worry about going faster than 40km.


----------



## l84toff (Jul 27, 2008)

Rent a van. Home depot or lows rent out vans, I think it's $20 for 90 min. If your trip is longer you can check with normal rental companies that rent for the day. I've also heard of rent a wreck. Someone at work told me about them, supposed to be super cheap. Mind you it's not a new vehicle you're renting.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

No way would I do it myself.

A few years ago I was taking down a show of paintings. I strapped a bunch of large canvasses to the roof of my little Suzuki and went from one part of east-end Toronto to another... less than a klick away. Did about three loads that way. Finally I had but one painting left, about 60" x 24" or 30". I bungied it like I did all the others but in retrospect I must have become somewhat complacent. I drove off down Queen St. E and arrived at my destination maybe ten minutes later. When I got out of the car the painting was nowhere to be seen. I hadn't heard or felt a thing. It was a really nice painting too. I felt equal parts loss and foolishness. It was a mildly windy day. But with only one painting strapped to the roof, the relative weightlessness must have been an issue. Nor did I probably go any faster than 40, maybe 50 K. I was merely taking the unsold works from a gallery back to my rented studio. Maybe it was a freak blast of wind, but the easiest explanation was that I had done a lousy job of securing the [email protected] thing.

A couple of days later I designed a poster, complete with a picture of the painting and then a friend put a dozen or so of them in the area where we suspected the painting made its dramatic little break. Sort of a twist on your classic lost cat poster. The next day I got a call from the local indie java shop. Dude said he was making a latte when he looked out on the street and saw a big painting sail through the air and land on the road. He went out and grabbed it before it could get run over by a streetcar or other vehicle, then stashed it in his basement.

I went over there red-faced yet relieved. The painting was, remarkably, fine. I still have it. I can't believe my luck.

Nowadays I try not to move paintings that way.... a stretched canvas is just a sail waiting to take on some air. No, it's not like a mattress in that sense, but the buffeting force of wind on a highway when you're moving at speed - I sure wouldn't go there myself.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

A mattress is large, heavy and flexes. If that thing works its way loose a flies off, hope it does not injure or kill some poor motorist behind you. Not to mention your legal fees, a possible criminal conviction and probably facility market insurance premiums. A ticket for *improper* load if spotted by a cop should be the least of your worries.

You might get away with it at low speeds for a few blocks, but an hour on the 401? You'd be taking a huge risk. Rent a van or if you have a trailer hitch, go to uhaul an rent a 8' utility trailer (they're cheap).


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

I'd say go for it. 

I'd put at least 2 ratchet straps on it. Rope is junk..... 

I'd even add a third ratchet strap on through the inside of the car, just incase the roof rack lets go. 

Nothing to worry about!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Take the advice of those who are telling you to rent a vehicle or have it delivered. Far too much liability if something goes wrong and kps, being a pro truck driver knows this very well. Taking such a risk is just plain stupid.


----------



## fellfromtree (May 18, 2005)

I see lots of people do this. It's really easy. You just need a passenger. The passenger extends one arm out the window and holds the mattress down secure with one hand. You do the same on your side. No rentals, ropes or straps.
My favourite was 'two guys and a grocery cart'... moving a full size sofa. The runner up was the guy at HD with a load of lumber.. in his Porsche Boxster.


----------



## CRAZYBUBBA (Jul 7, 2009)

I think the OPs original question re: legality is important to consider, even if it is possible to strap it to the roof.

OP, I'd call my local PD and ask. Why risk a ticket?


----------



## Paddy (Jul 13, 2004)

The question was about a kayak, but it applies equally well to a mattress and the legal issues. From the wheels.ca section of the Toronto Star.



> Q: What are the laws regarding carrying a kayak on a vehicle roof rack? Are permits required? Is tie-strap placement and number mandated?
> 
> A: Ontario Transportation Ministry spokesperson Bob Nichols replies:
> 
> ...


So, there is no law against it. I've certainly seen more than a few people stopped at the side of the highway fussing with a mattress that has come loose, and I've gotten as far away as possible from a car with one that looked very much like it was about to become airborne! With the exception of single mattresses which can fit IN vans, I've always had someone else move large mattresses or rented a truck. Not only is it safer, it's better for the mattress.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Roof rack + small SUV + rope + hwy speeds

nuf said:





+
YouTube Video









ERROR: If you can see this, then YouTube is down or you don't have Flash installed.


----------



## zlinger (Aug 28, 2007)

On my drive into Vancouver today... I saw a brand new mattress laying on the side of the road in a bush along the highway. And, 1km down the highway around a corner... a parked car and two people running back to get their mattress. Too funny.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

kps said:


> Roof rack + small SUV + rope + hwy speeds
> 
> nuf said:
> 
> ...


Just tie the damn thing down properly and Op will be fine....

I ask everyone here what is the purpose of roof racks if not for cargo?????


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Jason H said:


> Just tie the damn thing down properly and Op will be fine....
> 
> I ask everyone here what is the purpose of roof racks if not for cargo?????


It's made for cargo that conditions allow and that ain't a mattress. Good lord folks, grow up! It's dangerous to you and to other drivers. Do it properly in an enclosed van or trailer or don't do it at all.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

SINC said:


> It's made for cargo that conditions allow and that ain't a mattress. Good lord folks, grow up! It's dangerous to you and to other drivers. Do it properly in an enclosed van or trailer or don't do it at all.


How is a properly (in the method I described in my first post in this thread) dangerous to me or other drivers? How is it more dangerous than say a rooftop cargo bin secured to roof racks?

Don't say something is not safe just because you are not comfortable enough or don't know how to do it safely!


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

3 of the dumbest furniture moving related things I've done in my life that thankfully neither I nor anyone else suffered any serious consequences are:

(1) Sat in the back of a pick-up truck holding a huge mirror while it was being delivered across town.

(2) Moved a chair down the highway that I suggested to the owner should be tied down but they said, "Don't worry, it'll be fine". It wasn't.

(3) Tied a box spring down to the top of my van and tried moving it via the freeway. Failed again.


----------



## MACenstein'sMonster (Aug 21, 2008)

fellfromtree said:


> I see lots of people do this. It's really easy. You just need a passenger. The passenger extends one arm out the window and holds the mattress down secure with one hand. You do the same on your side. No rentals, ropes or straps.
> My favourite was 'two guys and a grocery cart'... moving a full size sofa. The runner up was the guy at HD with a load of lumber.. in his Porsche Boxster.


I agree.

BTW, I was thinking of trimming the top of my hedge sometime soon but I need someone to hold up the other side of the lawnmower - interested?


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Jason H said:


> Don't say something is not safe just because you are not comfortable enough or don't know how to do it safely!


An you please don't tell me what is safe. Go ask the police in your area what their opinion is of tying a mattress to a vehicle moving at freeway speed. Want me to predict their response for you?

It's stupid period and unsafe to boot and likely illegal too. I would not want to be behind you or anyone else who advocates such dangerous tactics to move a mattress. I wouldn't even try it for two blocks never mind an hour on the freeway.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

Just got off the phone with Christine Magee. Believe it or not, mattress manufacturers are aware of the many who haul their own mattresses, and she's offered me some tips.

Stay away from the pillow top products, as they simply generate more wind resistance. Apparently the newer Sealys are designed for highway speeds, with their unique, thinner leading edge. Check out their "freewheeling" line of sleep pairs. And by all means avoid Simmons and to a lesser extent Serta, which in CSA wind tunnel testing have consistently performed poorly. 

Lastly, and I was quite surprised to hear this, the mysterious mattress tag that isn't to be removed, actually serves an important purpose. If you turn it over and look closely at the bottom, it has a code number. Refer to this number when you call the mattress manufacturer for roadside assistance.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

SINC said:


> An you please don't tell me what is safe. Go ask the police in your area what their opinion is of tying a mattress to a vehicle moving at freeway speed. Want me to predict their response for you?
> 
> It's stupid period and unsafe to boot and likely illegal too. I would not want to be behind you or anyone else who advocates such dangerous tactics to move a mattress. I wouldn't even try it for two blocks never mind an hour on the freeway.


Tell me how this could possibly be unsafe if secured in the manner I described....

It's not illegal. I don't see any anti mattress provisions in the Ontario HTA. I don't see any reason why any police officer would have a problem with me securing a mattress in the method I described. Please tell me how this is unsafe and illegal!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

I suppose you have an engineering degree and have figured all the pertinent data on stress, weight, wind resistance and all the rest? If not, you have no idea what you are advocating. Using a vehicle designed to handle a mattress is the method of smart folks. Your choice is iffy and likely unsafe and endangers every driver who follows you.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

ScanMan said:


> Just got off the phone with Christine Magee. Believe it or not, mattress manufacturers are aware of the many who haul their own mattresses, and she's offered me some tips.


Christine is a fountain of knowledge on these matters. She also says it's perfectly OK to secure a _mismatched _set of mattresses to the vehicle. Her competitors insist that you can only move mattresses in matched pairs.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

Jason H said:


> Tell me how this could possibly be unsafe if secured in the manner I described....
> 
> It's not illegal. I don't see any anti mattress provisions in the Ontario HTA. I don't see any reason why any police officer would have a problem with me securing a mattress in the method I described. Please tell me how this is unsafe and illegal!


The traffic act can not specify every type of load, that would be ridiculous. It simply states that it is illegal to have an unsafe load, an improper load and an unsecured load. If you lose the mattress, charges will be for an unsecured load and other charges will depend on the severity of the resulting chaos or accident. That does not mean that a cop can not charge you if in his/her judgement your load is unsafe or improperly loaded while still on the vehicle. Cops could even charge you with being a visual distraction if they wish...lol


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

ScanMan said:


> Just got off the phone with Christine Magee.
> .


Priceless...:lmao::clap:


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

SINC said:


> I suppose you have an engineering degree and have figured all the pertinent data on stress, weight, wind resistance and all the rest? If not, you have no idea what you are advocating. Using a vehicle designed to handle a mattress is the method of smart folks. Your choice is iffy and likely unsafe and endangers every driver who follows you.


I'm not going to order an engineering study on mattress transportation. I am sure that a mattress that does not overhang the roof at the front or the sides, secured properly, will be no problem at all for an suv or minivan. I'd use at least 4 straps each with a breaking strength of at least 1000lbs. With two through the interior of the vehicle, so the strap would have to break or the roof be ripped off. The other two would be back ups and be secured to the roof racks. Keep the speed reasonable and everything will be fine. 

I have friends who have 350lb roof tents on SUVs and drive thousands of miles with no problems. They are heavier, but with a hard shell and airspace between the roof and the tent, and they are also only secured to the roof racks. They don't seem to have any problems!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Just let me know when you are going to be moving a mattress. Since common sense seems to have no part in the formula, I'd like to be at least a hundred miles away. Like kps says, the cops can get you if they want you. Good luck with a stupid plan.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

SINC said:


> Just let me know when you are going to be moving a mattress. Since common sense seems to have no part in the formula, I'd like to be at least a hundred miles away.


lol

it's a mattress, not the atom bomb!


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

i-rui said:


> lol
> 
> it's a mattress, not the atom bomb!


It will have the same effect as one if it flies off the roof and crunches a vehicle behind it at 100 kph, who then loses control and veers into oncoming traffic and kills several people. I sure would not want that on my conscience. But some folks are a lot smarter than me at knowing what's safe and what's not. I know because they told me so.


----------



## i-rui (Sep 13, 2006)

perhaps, but i think a 100 mile accident radius is pretty excessive.


----------



## ScanMan (Sep 11, 2007)

SINC said:


> It will have the same effect as one if it flies off the roof and crunches a vehicle behind it at 100 kph, who then loses control and veers into oncoming traffic and kills several people.


Bedlam!


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

SINC said:


> Just let me know when you are going to be moving a mattress. Since common sense seems to have no part in the formula, I'd like to be at least a hundred miles away. Like kps says, the cops can get you if they want you. Good luck with a stupid plan.


The cops can get me for WHAT???
You have not mentioned ONE single fault with my plan, but keep saying it is stupid!!

Sinc, are open top trailers dangerous too? 

Anyway, I have no doubt that this is a safe option. I'm sure any opp officer or MOT person would agree. 

And by all means if you are not comfortable with it or confidant in your abilities to secure cargo or your vehicles ability to carry it, or your own driving abilities then don't do it!

I've never had a problem with securing my cargo! I'd say my judgement and common sense are pretty good.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Jason H said:


> I've never had a problem with securing my cargo! I'd say my judgement and common sense are pretty good.


Not if I am following you they're not. 

Most here advise using a proper vehicle for this, even the pro truck drivers. Odd that, eh?


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

SINC said:


> Not if I am following you they're not.
> 
> Most here advise using a proper vehicle for this, even the pro truck drivers. Odd that, eh?


Oddly enough I'm a truck driver too! 

So sinc what are roof racks for anyway??

Are roof top tents dangerous too? What about luggage on the roof? 

You still have not said WHY this is dangerous?

There are plenty of more dangerous things on the roads. New drivers, unsafe trailers, people who can't hold a cdl driving huge rv's with massive trailers, people with their suspensions overloaded and tires rubbing, mattresses held on with twine! Those are disasters waiting to happen. My plan is perfectly safe, unless I'm overlooking something. If so please point it out! I'm all ears!


----------



## maxipad (Jun 3, 2010)

This is totally legal. I dragged stuff on my roof from BC to Ontario. Tie it down properly and you have nothing to worry about it. Center straps to hold it down and then front and rear to keep it in place. Do 90k in the slow lane and you'll be fine.


----------



## Jason H (Feb 1, 2004)

maxipad said:


> This is totally legal. I dragged stuff on my roof from BC to Ontario. Tie it down properly and you have nothing to worry about it. Center straps to hold it down and then front and rear to keep it in place. Do 90k in the slow lane and you'll be fine.


Thank you!


----------



## maxipad (Jun 3, 2010)

The only reason this gets a bad rap is because often people are doing it right out of the store and driving away with it on strings. I carry a heavy canoe and a kayak and nothing ever happens. once you tie the front and rear rope to the center ropes all will be fine.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

maxipad said:


> This is totally legal. I dragged stuff on my roof from BC to Ontario. Tie it down properly and you have nothing to worry about it. Center straps to hold it down and then front and rear to keep it in place. Do 90k in the slow lane and you'll be fine.


Sure it's legal, no one said it wasn't, but when something falls off...it's a changeable offense and that is the ultimate point.

...and I'll bet you didn't move your queen size from BC to Ontario at 90km.:lmao:


----------



## maxipad (Jun 3, 2010)

kps said:


> Sure it's legal, no one said it wasn't, but when something falls off...it's a changeable offense and that is the ultimate point.
> 
> ...and I'll bet you didn't move your queen size from BC to Ontario at 90km.:lmao:



Maybe but if you read the post his question was about the legality.


----------



## kps (May 4, 2003)

maxipad said:


> Maybe but if you read the post his question was about the legality.


It was also about sailing knots and an hour at hwy speeds...


----------



## maxipad (Jun 3, 2010)

I tend to skip the middle posts and reply to the topic. I don't doubt it can be dangerous but I'm sure the OP would have been happy with a yes or no and some tips on how to make it safe.


----------



## BigDL (Apr 16, 2003)

A few years ago drove from Fredericton to Moncton, normally a two hour drive, on a divided highway 110 Km max posted speed limit. We moved my son home from University with a twin mattress on the original equipment roof rack on a short wheel base '93 Plymouth Voyager.

Make sure you have "tie downs" (ropes/straps) from the front of the vehicle to the back as well as side to side. Plan to have "rest stops" to check your load. You might have to drive slower ie 90 km/hr rather than "normal" 401 speed.

Biggest problem I had nearly home and it started to shower. I hadn't planed for rain and the moisture from other vehicles on the road was worse than falling rain as the mist from the roadway was dirty.

Other than that every thing went well.

Best of luck.


----------



## KC4 (Feb 2, 2009)

Today while highway driving from Calgary to Canmore, I was reminded of this thread when a half ton truck pullling a trailer passed us. We were going the highway speed of 100K. The truck box was piled level to the cab with furniture and a mattress was strapped on top of everything, held down by 3 cords, strapped from side to side. The box spring was similarly strapped to the top of the trailer contents. 

The mattress seemed to be holding on, albeit slightly bent upwards at the front where it caught the most wind. 

About 15 minutes later we saw him at the side of the road, sans mattress. Still seemed to have the box spring though. Didn't see the mattress in the ditch anywhere...I have no idea where it went. 

Hope he enjoys sleeping on that box frame. Mmm. Comfy.


C'mon Adrian - please tell us what you ended up doing....


----------



## Roofjac (Oct 23, 2009)

List the mattress you already have on Kijijji, sell it, drive to the place you want the mattress at, go to mattress store and buy a new one. Have them deliver it.


----------



## Macfury (Feb 3, 2006)

I've been dying to use that fovoured insult of the 1800s:

"Didn't I see your old Granny walking the streets with a mattress strapped to her back."


----------



## Adrian. (Nov 28, 2007)

I rented a U-Haul and drove it there. The U-Haul costed me about $70 bucks to drive 130 some kilometres. I figured $70 would seem like chump change when I was in court with an unsecured load causing damage or something worse. It seemed like the sensible thing to do.


----------



## SINC (Feb 16, 2001)

Adrian. said:


> It seemed like the sensible thing to do.


Truer words were never posted. Congrats on a very wise decision. :clap:


----------

